# Which bell do you use to let your dog out?



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

WTH, indeed! That sounds like some icky trainers I know .... set the dog up for failure and then punish the hell out of them when they inevitably do fail.

Bodily functions fall outside of controllable behaviour; training a dog to tell you when he has to go seems like the ultimate in good training! 

I lucked into a single bell mounted on an arched arm of springy steel, which fastened with a single screw. I can't find a photo online as an example, but it seems made for mounting at nose height.

I know a lot of people just use a strip of 'jingle' bells over a door knob, although those might be hard to find this time of year.

I like the desk bell idea!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah, and to think I was going to sign Gigi up for puppy training classes there. (shudder)

I actually was looking for the type of bell you have. I know exactly what you're talking about. Where did you find it? Does it have a particular name? I was trying to look for something like this online, too, but don't know what it's called.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That sounds rather like an old-fashioned servant's bell. Either that, or the desk bell, sound like a really good idea - I quickly gave up with the jingle bells as everything set them off, from a passing cat to the postman popping a parcel through the door. The dogs didn't get a look in!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Found it! It's like this: Byron Doorbells 62503 Shop DoorMounted Mechanical Ringing Door Bell Chime - Knobs and Hardware.

I'm sure I didn't pay more than a tenner for mine in the local hardware store, so there are probably cheaper ones avail. That's the idea, anyway.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ouch - they are a lot less in the UK - must be a British brand. These are along the same lines, but much fancier! SOLID BRASS SHOP KEEPERS DOORBELL DOOR BELL 3 BELLS NEW on eBay (end time 10-Feb-11 01:00:25 GMT)


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

You all have some fancy potty bells! I made mine from a few "jingle" bells from the craft store and a rope. They don't hang on the actual door, but next to it on the closet. At the old house they slipped over the hand rail at the bottom of the stairs. Mine are nose height for my mini as he pushes them with his nose and the standard swats them with her paw.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think I shall go for the push button type - less attractive to the cats, when they get bored at 3am!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

JE-UK said:


> Found it! It's like this: Byron Doorbells 62503 Shop DoorMounted Mechanical Ringing Door Bell Chime - Knobs and Hardware.
> 
> I'm sure I didn't pay more than a tenner for mine in the local hardware store, so there are probably cheaper ones avail. That's the idea, anyway.


Yes, that's the one. Thank you! Now that I know what it's called I'll look around for a good price.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

fjm said:


> Ouch - they are a lot less in the UK - must be a British brand. These are along the same lines, but much fancier! SOLID BRASS SHOP KEEPERS DOORBELL DOOR BELL 3 BELLS NEW on eBay (end time 10-Feb-11 01:00:25 GMT)


Hmmm...that page comes up blank for me.


----------



## Chai (Feb 7, 2011)

We use jingle bells on some ribbon and actually bought Poochie Bells for the second door which are basically the same thing. We use 3M hooks on the door frame and hang the bells on the hook. 

When we lived in an old maze-like house, we used wireless doorbells. We choose one that had different ring settings so that it didn't sound like our actual door bell and stuck the button at dog-height on the door frame. The chimer was moved to wherever we needed it to be. Some wireless doorbells come with 2 separate buttons so you can put one on the inside for your dog to let you know she need to go out, and one for the outside for her to be let back in.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Chai said:


> When we lived in an old maze-like house, we used wireless doorbells. We choose one that had different ring settings so that it didn't sound like our actual door bell and stuck the button at dog-height on the door frame. The chimer was moved to wherever we needed it to be. Some wireless doorbells come with 2 separate buttons so you can put one on the inside for your dog to let you know she need to go out, and one for the outside for her to be let back in.


Now that is an interesting idea! I've never heard of that for training a dog to go out to potty. Brilliant!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel uses the Poochie Bell with the leather strip (he punched holes on the nylon one during the crazy non-stop-ring-a-bell phase) Poochie Pets Home of Poochie-Bellsl and So Much More for your Pooch 

We tried the service desk bell or the Tell Bell but Nickel didn't like it. He was scared of it and didn't get close to the door! Later he started hating it and he then came up with this Tell Bell hockey game. Of course, we don't like the idea of having the bell scratching all over the hardwood floor so it went back to amazon.com right away.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Quick search: "dog door bell", then "images"; found a few (last one looks similar to what you are looking for) :

Amazon.com: Gotta Go Door Bell 22 in. Door Bell: Kitchen & Dining


Amazon.com: Esschert Design Doorbell Dog: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Bell for Dog Housebreaking - Hanging Brass Housetraining Bell


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I bought a string of bells that goes over the door knob. I got it at the place where I buy my dog food. I can't remember how much it was - but it wasn't very expensive. Around $20 I think.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

nu2poodles said:


> Quick search: "dog door bell", then "images"; found a few (last one looks similar to what you are looking for) :
> 
> Amazon.com: Gotta Go Door Bell 22 in. Door Bell: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for these links. The doggie door bell (second link) cracked me up. But I am definitely going to get that last one. What a reasonable price!


----------

